# 1st hunt



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

I am going to N MN for my first deer hunt. I will be using my great grandfather's Winchester Model 93 that was manufactured in 1935. It's priceless to me because Great Grampa used it to feed his family and I thought it would be great to get a deer with it. My question is with 30 caliber what are my shot placements?


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Man that is a scary question,but obviously your shot placement should be the same regardless of caliber. IN THE BOILER ROOM.


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

In other words what type of .30 caliber? Bullet weight? Powder if reloaded or factory? Scoped or iron sights? Have you sighted the rifle in? What ranges are you comfortable shooting? These are details you need to know for your Point of Impact.

As far as anatomically where to shoot the critter I would recommend just back of the front leg at the shoulder and as it is broadside or quartering away to you.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

heart, lungs, or neck :beer:


----------

